# MFs at Scottsdale Link Resort



## csxjohn (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm just curious what the fees are for owners at this resort.  I'm in a 2br unit in bldg. 16, room 261.  It's a parking lot view.  This is a nice resort and I'm thinking the fees are on the high side.

I will be doing a review on this resort and I'll be letting everyone who gave me suggestions on what to see know what I ended up doing while here.  I've got a week to go so plenty more to see.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is this a remodel unit and how many buildings at this resort have been remodel by DRI?
Thanks for sharing any information about this resort.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Is this a remodel unit and how many buildings at this resort have been remodel by DRI?
> Thanks for sharing any information about this resort.



In looking at my unit I'd say it's had some updates recently.  The large kitchen appliances are relatively new, the carpeting and wall paint are in good shape.  The only thing I noticed it needing was new cabinet faces as some of the veneer was loose at the edges.

I'm about to do a review, it should be posted in a couple days.  I talked to the front desk and was told that all the air conditioning were replaced this past year as the old ones were very loud.

They told me that this year they would be updating the lobby and in the units, new cabinets and counter tops.  The current counter tops are Formica but in very good shape.

I was told whole bldgs. get taken out at one time and the required work is done to all units in that bldg.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2016)

My reservation papers say that 10,000 DRI points were used to secure this unit.  Anyone know how much that is in dollars?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> In looking at my unit I'd say it's had some updates recently.  The large kitchen appliances are relatively new, the carpeting and wall paint are in good shape.  The only thing I noticed it needing was new cabinet faces as some of the veneer was loose at the edges.
> 
> I'm about to do a review, it should be posted in a couple days.  I talked to the front desk and was told that all the air conditioning were replaced this past year as the old ones were very loud.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> My reservation papers say that 10,000 DRI points were used to secure this unit.  Anyone know how much that is in dollars?



If that's the only points you have (price per point falls with more points); and you own in the US collection/trust (this resort is in that trust); and you are a Club member (not owner of resale points), then ...

$1,977.80 

is the maintenance fees and club dues.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> I'm just curious what the fees are for owners at this resort.  I'm in a 2br unit in bldg. 16, room 261.  It's a parking lot view.  This is a nice resort and I'm thinking the fees are on the high side.
> 
> I will be doing a review on this resort and I'll be letting everyone who gave me suggestions on what to see know what I ended up doing while here.  I've got a week to go so plenty more to see.



You can look at the points chart with this link. $0.18 - 0.19 per point is a reasonable estimate of the cost.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzHfVJaaWOsmTjBkVVpYdmo4eVk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 24, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> This is a nice resort and I'm thinking the fees are on the high side.





Michael1991 said:


> $1,977.80 is the maintenance fees and club dues.



csxjohn*,

* Have you stayed at Bluegreen's Cibola Vista Resort? Can you say how that resort compares to Scottsdale Links? 

Fees (including club dues) for a two bedroom at Cibola Vista during January, February and March range from $1,521 (20,000pts) to $1,731 (24,000pts).


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> If that's the only points you have (price per point falls with more points); and you own in the US collection/trust (this resort is in that trust); and you are a Club member (not owner of resale points), then ...
> 
> $1,977.80
> 
> is the maintenance fees and club dues.





Michael1991 said:


> You can look at the points chart with this link. $0.18 - 0.19 per point is a reasonable estimate of the cost.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzHfVJaaWOsmTjBkVVpYdmo4eVk/view?usp=sharing



Thank you, I thought it would be high.  Apparently Diamond works with the exchange companies to bring in exchangers so they can try to sell.  I was given this info by my exchange company and the concierge desk at the resort.

With the free exchanges I get and my cost in MFs this week cost me about $600.  Sounds like I got a pretty good deal.

Two things I did not like about this resort is that the hot water took a long time to reach the faucets and it ran out before the bath tub could be filled.

The other is that it's next to the landing approach of a nearby airport so there was a lot of airplane noes throughout the day.  Other than that, it's a beautiful resort close to many attractions.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 24, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> csxjohn*,
> 
> * Have you stayed at Bluegreen's Cibola Vista Resort? Can you say how that resort compares to Scottsdale Links?
> 
> Fees (including club dues) for a two bedroom at Cibola Vista during January, February and March range from $1,521 (20,000pts) to $1,731 (24,000pts).



I left Scottsdale Links resort on Sat 1/16 and stayed at Cibola Vista for four nights.  It cost me 6,750 points and at my cost per point of $.08 it works out to $540 for the four nights. I had a 1br Superior.

Cibola Vista uses gas for the kitchen stove and heating.  It also had a gas log fireplace so I liked it a lot more than SLR.  Both had great appliances and furnishings but SLR had mush more closet space and cabinets and dressers.

The view I had at CV was much better than SLR.  I had a courtyard with a nice water fountain right outside my patio at CB.  At SLR I had a parking lot view.

For seeing the sites I like SLR as it's  better located.  For peace and quiet I'd take CV.  Luckily we spent enough time in the area for both.

Both units had in room laundry, SLR had full size W/D units in a large utility room.  CV had a stackable unit in a closet.  Both served our needs. Both had 2 HD TVs. At CV our living room unit was an old crt but when I had maintenance come in because I couldn't get the game on NBC in Hi Def on my bedroom unit like other units at the resort could, they changed it out to a new HD unit.

That's about all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you for this comparison. I'm finding more and more reasons to keep my Bluegreen points and dump my Diamond points.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 25, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> Thank you for this comparison. I'm finding more and more reasons to keep my Bluegreen points and dump my Diamond points.



The only other BG resort I've stayed at was Mountain Run At Boyne.  I liked it so much I bought 13,000 pts on eBay deeded in Marathon Fl.  That's how I ended up at CV.

My original trip to MRaB and SLR were exchanges through DAE.  I liked another exchange through them so much that I've bought two units at Tropic Shores Resort in Daytona Beach Shores.

I'd buy into another resort they exchanged me into but I don't like the way they assign their float weeks.  That one is San Clemente Cove.

Now that I think about it, I should stop exchanging.:rofl:


----------

